
Junior Front End Development Coaching and Mentoring for Free - rsschouwenaar
http://mrfrontend.nl/
======
corysama
This seems... nice.

I'm trying to find a way to ask without sounding like a giant cynic, but:
What's Mr Frontend's motivation here? The site has no information at all about
who is putting this on or what their goals are. Just "Join us and we'll give
you a lot of time, attention and effort. Because reasons." Even just an "About
Us" page would help people know what they are getting into quite a lot.

~~~
csrobinson86
Its pretty simple, he is offering mentorship for junior front-end developers
or individuals looking to improve their front-end development skills. Great
individual and mentor, I have been working with him for about 3-4 weeks and
been extremely helpful with learning BEM and getting better at CSS

~~~
rsschouwenaar
Thanks for your support men ;-)

